# valores comerciales



## el_macnifico (May 9, 2006)

bueno soy un poco nuevo en esto de la electronica no se si me pudieran ayudar con una pregunta que no entiendo...

como se determina la portncia que puede disipar una resistencia comercial?


----------



## ARIEL_DARIO (Sep 20, 2007)

Hola;....mira,la potencia generalmente te la pregunta el vendedor a vos cuando la compras,los valores de potencia son proporcionales al tamaño de la resistencia (en mm)...por ej,..tenes resistencias de 1/8w,1/4w,1/2w,1w,2w....no tengo especificadas las medidas de ellas,...pero para darte una idea,..las axiales mas chicas (1/8w) tienen el tamañño aproximado de una resistencia SMD. (montaje superficial)..creo que las mas grandes de 2w ya no son por codigo de colores y tienen escrito el valor de su potencia....
Espero haberte ayudado en algo...


----------



## ARIEL_DARIO (Sep 20, 2007)

por cierto,...los valores que mas se ven el las plaquetas son de 1/4...


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 20, 2007)

Busca en datasheetcatalog.com "carbon resistor" y hay tablas con dimensiones y valores. Normalmente cuando vas a comprar te dan de entrada 0.25W a menos que aclares algo.


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 29, 2010)

Ya se que esto es de hace 3 años, pero lo digo. La potencia de un resistor es igual a su valor resistivo por la intensidad que circula por ella al cuadrado o al cociente entre la tensión a sus extremos al cuadrado y el valor de la misma. Con eso obtienes la POTENCIA que disipa por _Joule_ el resistor. El valor de potencia que nos indica la resistencia es el máximo tolerable, sino fuego; por lo que una resistencia de 1/4 de W disipará sin problemas hasta 1/4 de W, más no, ya que se calentará llegando a ponerse al rojo y quemándose poniéndose toda negra. En cuanto mayor sea el resistor más tensión necesitará para quemarse y circulará por ella menor intensidad. He usado esto como encendedor de barbacoas y explota-globos temporizado.

Josefe17


----------

